# So... what about for Tiger's last mexican ride?



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey everybody... Just to confirm. This sunday we meet at Tiger's house at 8:00 to hit some city streets and parks, who's in? Or is there a change in plans?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hey everybody... Just to confirm. This sunday we meet at Tiger's house at 8:00 to hit some city streets and parks, who's in? Or is there a change in plans?


That's the plan... It's just a matter of finding out where to watch the match and who's paying for botanas.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> That's the plan... It's just a matter of finding out where to watch the match and who's paying for botanas.


Warp, thanks for volunteering the botanas!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Warp, thanks for volunteering the botanas!


Moderators are the invited ones... you guys have to pay!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Warp2003 said:


> Moderators are the invited ones... you guys have to pay!


Ha!:madmax: :nono:

Para despues del juego.. yo pongo la música con los cd`s de Tatiana, Trigo Limpio, Menudo, Los Chamos, Laureano Brizuela, Ednita Nazario, Marco Antonio Solis( "El Buky Forever! ), Fresas con Crema, Onda Vaselina, Timbiriche, RBD, Belinda, (aca para los más chavos) y más True Metal Bands!:rockon:

Que planes hay eh?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

The cantina across the street from my house is showing the match!

Let's meet at 8:30-9am


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> The cantina across the street from my house is showing the match!
> 
> Let's meet at 8:30-9am


It's fine with me... I can hit home smelling to Pulque No.5 as my wife will be away... 

What about the New Skool guys? I guess they'll be fine as long as they strip show doesn't get started. Make sure the bar tender has the Choco-Milk available for these guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> ...Make sure the bar tender has the Choco-Milk available for these guys! :thumbsup:


Besides, Choco Milk will make it cheaper than Tequila for good 'ol Warp, since he's paying....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Besides, Choco Milk will make it cheaper than Tequila for good 'ol Warp, since he's paying....


I'll gladly pay if you dance nekkid on the table for each goal scored.... :thumbsup:

Is that fine for you guys?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm out this Sunday, sorry Tigerdog  

Wish you luck on your next move and hopefully you'll get a new Turner


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

Yeii!! I like the idea of hitting some parks and streets specially because it's in tigerdog's house, my house is just a few streets from mine (my mothers house) hope to see you there
were r u planning to go?
salu2


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I'm out this Sunday, sorry Tigerdog
> 
> Wish you luck on your next move and hopefully you'll get a new Turner


Sorry I'll miss you.

New Turner? There's nothing wrong with the old Turner. 

This might be the next frame I buy for the streets and dirt jumps of New Orleans. I'd better get some good insurance.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

mtbgiovanny said:


> were r u planning to go?
> salu2


Was thinking about seccion 1 y 2 en bosque de chapultepec y despues a parque españa y parque méxico.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Sorry I'll miss you.
> 
> New Turner? There's nothing wrong with the old Turner.
> 
> This might be the next frame I buy for the streets and dirt jumps of New Orleans. I'd better get some good insurance.


That bike is soo sick and too expensive, better buy a Turbo something and send it to New Orleans.....

If you buy one of those, send pics of the built!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Was thinking about seccion 1 y 2 en bosque de chapultepec y despues a parque españa y parque méxico.


Sounds nice, we can pass by Mazarik on the way up.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Sounds nice, we can pass by Mazarik on the way up.


You want to cruise for fresa chicks or something?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> That bike is soo sick and too expensive, better buy a Turbo something and send it to New Orleans.....
> 
> If you buy one of those, send pics of the built!


Yeah, it's expensive - but I'm worth it.  They also have this one - lower quality tubing, made in Taiwan I think - but quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> This might be the next frame I buy for the streets and dirt jumps of New Orleans.


That choice reveals two things:

- You're old
- You really know about bikes.... hhhmmmm, that steel frame is sooo sweet!! :thumbsup:

That's one of the only two materials acceptable for a hardtail in my list: Steel (Can't beat Reynolds) and Titanium.

Aluminum is OK for bouncy stuff, but not for a HT.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Sounds nice, we can pass by Mazarik on the way up.


Mazarik?
I'm full of it from all week long, all year long.

But that's ok.... so you guys help me choose the color of my new Beemer X-5. Bought with the remains of just this month's earnings.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Yeah, it's expensive - but I'm worth it.  They also have this one - lower quality tubing, made in Taiwan I think - but quite a bit cheaper.


Actually I´ve been thinking on a DOC for myself... I am cheap


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Actually I´ve been thinking on a DOC for myself... I am cheap


Hahah, I would really like that Sovereign... too expensive, hard to get in Mexico (I think, and I prefer to think of it that way)... but sweeet lookin'!


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

tigerdog said:


> Was thinking about seccion 1 y 2 en bosque de chapultepec y despues a parque españa y parque méxico.


Sounds perfectly good to me! 
I live in chilpancingo, Condesa, but just a question are we going to the ajusco or something or why is the arrival time so early?
Can't we meat like at 9:00 am or something after all we have all day long don't we??

Ohh and Tigerdog have you tried the mini drops in Parque Mexico where they always play football? hahaha those drops are pretty cool


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

mtbgiovanny said:


> Can't we meat like at 9:00 am or something after all we have all day long don't we??


That's what I'm thinking - 9am sounds good to me.



mtbgiovanny said:


> Ohh and Tigerdog have you tried the mini drops in Parque Mexico where they always play football?


Not yet.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hahah, I would really like that Sovereign... too expensive, hard to get in Mexico (I think, and I prefer to think of it that way)... but sweeet lookin'!


Speaking of "hard to get in Mexico", any news on the elusive chameleon?


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

tigerdog said:


> That's what I'm thinking - 9am sounds good to me.
> 
> Not yet.


hmmm well i'll have the responsability of taking you guys there hahahaha those drops are very cool


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Speaking of "hard to get in Mexico", any news on the elusive chameleon?


Hi there......

Supposedly, it should arrive next tuesday or wednesday. The guy at the LBS told me he was using another supplier from San Diego and it should arrive by then. :skep:

At what time is the soccer game?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Im not sure if I can go....:skep: 
Hey Rzozaya; if I dont go can I leave Tiger's tool in your house so you can give it to him?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Im not sure if I can go....:skep:
> Hey Rzozaya; if I dont go can I leave Tiger's tool in your house so you can give it to him?


Sure, just leave it with the gatesman.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Sure, just leave it with the gatesman.


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

So, it's 9:00 at your banqueta?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

arivas said:


> So, it's 9:00 at your banqueta?


Why not make it 8:30? If we say 8:30 we'd probably start riding at 9:00...... you know, we're mexicans, not british...


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Ok, no problema either time is fine! See you there!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

..mmm.. I doubt i can make it for this ride. In case I can join you, I´ll see you at tiger´s. Don´t wait for me, though.

Anyways, have a nice trip, and hope you enjoy your stay in N.O.:thumbsup: :band: . It was a pleasure meeting you.

Best of lucks,

D.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Sorry guys, my computer is down until Monday so this will be my last message before I see you tomorrow.

My house (pm Warp or Rzozaya if you need the address) at 8:30am, to ride at 9am.

I have a table booked for us to watch the game at 10:45am across the street from my house.

Speaking of which, England´s performance this morning wasn´t very inspiring, but at least they won!


----------

